# Homophobia, Biphobia, Transphobia, etc and your opinion about it



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2020)

So, I was discussing with some douchebags that thought it was funny to use gay as an insult. After some minutes, I knew I was losing my time and ended the conversation. For context, I'm Bisexual. You can easily know that cause of my profile picture (The Bisexual flag) but, getting out of the closet wasn't really easily. I live in Mexico, an, really homophobic country. Despite we have all our rights, a lot of people in the country are really homophobic, using a lot of insults like "maricon" or "mariposon" (Really, really homophobic terms here in Mexico). To add more, my family is Christian, and I was in a Christian school... (I'm now Atheist) So, accepting my sexuality was pretty difficult. My family is also pretty homophobic, and taught me that any type of affecting between people that aren't heterosexual was bad. I could never watch anything related to LGBT+ and every time my family talked about it, they said a lot of horrible stuff. There is actually one day that my grandma got really angry cause she saw two lesbians kissing. So... for a lot of time, I tried to hide my feelings for men, cause I was scared of what people around me will said. That, combined with more stuff, make me fell in some horrible mental stuff, but, well, I don't wanna talk about that. But, after some time, my mom accepted my sexuality, I met more people of the community and some of my heterosexual friends accepted my sexuality. My family isn't pretty receptive with that... But, at least my mom accepts me like I'm. So, well, that is my history. So, I wanna hear your opinion and maybe your histories. What do you think about all the hate that a lot people has for people that are part of the community LGBT+? Had you pass for similar experiences?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 3, 2020)

No, I'm not a part of the LGBT+ community. However, I do believe that you should have the basic right to feel comfortable regardless of your sexual orientation. I see a lot of hate. I've seen a lot of hate. I think it's unnecessary and anyone who spews that bigoted vile has some insecurities they need to work on. Can't be a functioning member of society if you're too busy hating your fellow human.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Aug 4, 2020)

People are just oversensitive.
We are born, we eat, we drink, we reproduce and die, it's that Simple, by breaking this circle you defy your very own existence and that's really it.

The fact that we have 40 "sexualitys" those days makes my head hurt, we can endlessly ask ourselfs if using modern technology is against our nature but one thing should be clear: if you live you are obligated to follow the circle.

People like this make me sick.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 4, 2020)

I have been subjected to a lot of transpobic abuse on this site but as I have said before. 

Haters are confused admirers who can’t understand why everybody else likes you.

Its that simple really.


----------



## omgcat (Aug 4, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> People are just oversensitive.
> We are born, we eat, we drink, we reproduce and die, it's that Simple, by breaking this circle you defy your very own existence and that's really it.
> 
> The fact that we have 40 "sexualitys" those days makes my head hurt, we can endlessly ask ourselfs if using modern technology is against our nature but one thing should be clear: if you live you are obligated to follow the circle.
> ...




life is never that simple, or clear cut. plenty of other species utilize non-heterosexual sub types for species upkeep, as it improves the species fitness as a whole. Homosexual dolphins protect the rest of their pod from predation during mating season. humans have this, homosexuals by and large volunteer more, and improve our society because they are not chained down by children of their own. gay and lesbian brothers/sisters take care of their nephews and nieces when something unfortunate happens.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I have been subjected to a lot of transpobic abuse on this site but as I have said before.
> 
> Haters are confused admirers who can’t understand why everybody else likes you.
> 
> Its that simple really.


You should be proud of been a transexual. Not many people can do that big change in their life cause of the social pressure. Cause if people like it or not, social pressure CAN affect a lot in our life. And a lot of people cause of that pressure never do the change and live unhappy for the rest of they life. But I'm glad to see you did it. My best wishes!


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 4, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> You should be proud of been a transexual. Not many people can do that big change in their life cause of the social pressure. Cause if people like it or not, social pressure CAN affect a lot in our life. And a lot of people cause of that pressure never do the change and live unhappy for the rest of they life. But I'm glad to see you did it. My best wishes!


Thank you that was very kind of you to say


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 4, 2020)

So, no one going to point out that even some straight people don't want to or can't reproduce?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 4, 2020)

like I told @AmandaRose in a pm.  a homophobe is about the stupidest thing you could be.  there are much easier ways to tell the world that you're gay.  denying it isn't getting you anywhere.


----------



## CactusMan (Aug 4, 2020)

I just feel nutral toward that stuf. I´m not the saviour of mankind.
I don´t see the point in being rude either. But I don´t realy care.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 4, 2020)

I think it's okay to be neutral.  it's the blatant haters that are the problem.  you can sway a neutral person, but not a hater.


----------



## lisreal2401 (Aug 4, 2020)

I like both.

Also, you can personally fuck off if you have issue with it. Even with the notion of people fearing what they have no reference of if I have to substantiate anything in this case that argument doesn't work considering that's a problem with how you look at sexuality and not society.

I've never had to deal with it, but I don't think I've gave the time of day to anyone who has a problem with it, either. Regardless, in general it's more an issue of most people being taught that liking the opposite gender is correct and gender roles existing, and society making it seem like the revelation of that being untrue had you feel weirder than it should. Most people just don't have that happen, or want to. This is "I don't care therefore I don't need to know" group.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 4, 2020)

I don't think it's anyone's business really.  who cares?  it's funny how many homophobes (republicans) are caught in gay scandals.  there is a hilarious song parody of the most staunch homophobes who turn out to be gay on youtube.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> So, I was discussing with some douchebags that thought it was funny to use gay as an insult. After some minutes, I knew I was losing my time and ended the conversation. For context, I'm Bisexual. You can easily know that cause of my profile picture (The Bisexual flag) but, getting out of the closet wasn't really easily. I live in Mexico, an, really homophobic country. Despite we have all our rights, a lot of people in the country are really homophobic, using a lot of insults like "maricon" or "mariposon" (Really, really homophobic terms here in Mexico). To add more, my family is Christian, and I was in a Christian school... (I'm now Atheist) So, accepting my sexuality was pretty difficult. My family is also pretty homophobic, and taught me that any type of affecting between people that aren't heterosexual was bad. I could never watch anything related to LGBT+ and every time my family talked about it, they said a lot of horrible stuff. There is actually one day that my grandma got really angry cause she saw two lesbians kissing. So... for a lot of time, I tried to hide my feelings for men, cause I was scared of what people around me will said. That, combined with more stuff, make me fell in some horrible mental stuff, but, well, I don't wanna talk about that. But, after some time, my mom accepted my sexuality, I met more people of the community and some of my heterosexual friends accepted my sexuality. My family isn't pretty receptive with that... But, at least my mom accepts me like I'm. So, well, that is my history. So, I wanna hear your opinion and maybe your histories. What do you think about all the hate that a lot people has for people that are part of the community LGBT+? Had you pass for similar experiences?



Mexico is also deeply religious (depiste all the violence.. they claim to be at least hehe). All I'd say is to avoid bringing it up in general and don't try and force your beliefs down anyones throats - not saying that you were but it's how I feel as a Christian living right outside DC (10% of DC is homosexual) - unless they are really close friends. It's like politics and other issues here in the states, you  just don't go there w/ certain people, people will disagree and especially this day and age people feel like their opinion is the only one, and that the person who disagrees is an awful person. Only two or three people know my views on everything b/c of cancel culture.  Again, not that I fit the profile to be 'rightfully' cancelled (no such thing IMO - you're only hurting the people's family and kids, just like sanctions against countries we don't like end up doing in many cases). I just feel better keeping anything that could ever be construed as offensive to someone to myself / off social media.. so it kind of works in reverse too.  Not saying what you're likely going through is less bad, just saying.

Thats sucks about your family man. Mine would totally support me no matter what I did in life and that must be really devastating :/ Dunno what else to say.. I do think a lot of the 'hate' comes from people being accused of hate and feeling pushed against a wall. Maybe not in Mexico but here in USA for sure, same w/ 'systemic racism'.

Anyways just be yourself, don't view it as a loss having hateful people not like you - you're just rooting out who really likes you for you.
Peace!
-eastwald


----------



## godreborn (Aug 4, 2020)

about religion, I think most homophobes are homophobic first, then religious second, so they don't say the Bible says this or that.  they hate gays, then use the Bible to justify it, not the other way around.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I don't think it's anyone's business really.  who cares?  it's funny how many homophobes (republicans) are caught in gay scandals.  there is a hilarious song parody of the most staunch homophobes who turn out to be gay on youtube.



C'mon man don't be ignorant. Not all homophobes are Republicans. That is just childish to say. They are however, more likely to be Religious, and freedom of religious expression is what this nation was essentially founded out (religious refugees). Personally, I love everyone, even those who disagree w/ me. I was really liberal and a registered Democrat not even 6 years ago. I think they (Liberals) have good intentions but we just disagree w/ how to move forward and such as a social liberal they usually are relatively small differences, and I can't stand how the media divides and conquers us (msnbc/fox,all of em).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



godreborn said:


> about religion, I think most homophobes are homophobic first, then religious second, so they don't say the Bible says this or that.  they hate gays, then use the Bible to justify it, not the other way around.


thats one of my main problem w/ the bible. contradictions. but don't blanket say religious people hate gays man, it's not true. I had problems w/ alcohol and my best friend died and that night.. something I can't explain  happened.  I was a total 'science explains everything' (which it does for 99.999 of things) and an unappologetic atheist but that changed overnight. Feeling the warmth leave your best friends body is some.. stuff I really hope nobody has to deal w/ here.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 4, 2020)

I didn't say all homophobes are republican.  I said many are.  most probably are actually since that's the Christian party.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I didn't say all homophobes are republican.  I said many are.  most probably are actually since that's the Christian party.



You said this:
" it's funny how many homophobes (republicans).." in your first (that I saw) post. That means all homophobes are Republican..

In your second one, you did say most.

I respectfully think you are mistaken on Christianity - kind of like Trump 'republican' voters. Just because people vote a certain way, or go to church and believe in God, doesn't mean they believe in the Bible - written by men.. theres a lot of in between in christianity. Likewise, Trump voters don't believe in everything he says.. most conservatives don't even like him hehe. Many are single issue (2nd amendment, freedom of religion focused) and that's OK. Things don't need to be black and white. And religion gets people through really rough patches in their lives. I try and look at the good in things, not focus on just the bad.
Gnight man,
eastwald


----------



## godreborn (Aug 4, 2020)

I said many homophobes.  I will say this for republicans you get defensive immediately.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2020)

Attached is what you said. I'll let people decide for themselves.

I'm actually an Independent BTW who hasn't voted for a Republican (nationally) since 1992.... not sure what you're trying to say? I am defined by my party? .. more of that shit, really?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 4, 2020)

are you skipping over the word "many"?  I didn't say all homophobes or all republicans.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2020)

godreborn said:


> are you skipping over the word "many"?  I didn't say all homophobes or all republicans.



Not be insulting, but is English your first language or are you real young? The context you said it in indeed implies you meant all republicans were homophobes. You may have only been only talking about 'some' of them being actual homosexuals, but you did say homophobes was synomomous w/ republicans (read: all republicans are homophobic)

Your words: "I don't think it's anyone's business really. who cares? it's funny how many homophobes (republicans) are caught in gay scandals. there is a hilarious song parody of the most staunch homophobes who turn out to be gay on youtube."

Many Democrats are caught in gay scandals too - many who supported anti-gay lesgislation too. So what are you saying? Republicans are more likely to be closet gays? That's generalization and why our country is so f'ed up.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2020)

My opinion on anti-LGBT+ mentality is the same as my opinion on sexism and racism, which is those who practice those mentalities aren’t accomplishing anything other pushing people away from them based on arbitrary differences. As well as creating hostility that harms more than just the LGBT+. It’s actually not uncommon for someone to be bullied, attacked, or even killed just for being suspended of being part of the LGBT+ and that kind of mentality is what anti-LGBT+ harbors. What I am trying to say, is that anti-LGBT+ mentalities are the problem, not the LGBT+ Community.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> My opinion on anti-LGBT+ mentality is the same as my opinion on sexism and racism, which is those who practice those mentalities aren’t accomplishing anything other pushing people away from them based on arbitrary differences. As well as creating hostility that harms more than just the LGBT+. It’s actually not uncommon for someone to be bullied, attacked, or even killed just for being suspended of being part of the LGBT+ and that kind of mentality is what anti-LGBT+ harbors. What I am trying to say, is that anti-LGBT+ mentalities are the problem, not the LGBT+ Community.



Erm, people who disagree w/ LGBT people are the always the problem? Even those who disagee and don't harass anyone? What you said at the start of your comment may be true, but mandatory complicance isn't the answer. 1st amendment. Disageement != Always Hatred and Violence etc.


----------



## IC_ (Aug 4, 2020)

Here in Poland we have "LGBT ideology free zones" and a lot of polish people are homophobic/transphobic, LGBT people still mostly have rights but Poland isn't the best place to live in right now if you're a part of the LGBT community...


----------



## CallmeBerto (Aug 4, 2020)

I am a strong supporter of the LGBT+ community and I wish you all the love and acceptance.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2020)

eastwald said:


> Erm, people who disagree w/ LGBT people are the always the problem? Even those who disagee and don't harass anyone? What you said at the start of your comment may be true, but mandatory complicance isn't the answer. 1st amendment. Disageement != Always Hatred and Violence etc.


Disagreeing with someone’s life that they didn’t choose over factors they don’t control is always going to be the problem. Just because someone isn’t actively causing distress towards others, doesn’t mean they aren’t part of the problem. A lot of people still choose to support anti-LGBT+ politicians, people still choose to turn a blind eye to anti-LGBT hate crimes, people still support anti-LGBT religious movements. Just because they aren’t going out harassing people, doesn’t mean their actions aren’t still part of the problem. That being said, this isn’t a conversation about freedom of speech, nowhere did I suggest this to be about freedom of speech.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Disagreeing with someone’s life that they didn’t choose over factors they don’t control is always going to be the problem. Just because someone isn’t actively causing distress towards others, doesn’t mean they aren’t part of the problem. A lot of people still choose to support anti-LGBT+ politicians, people still choose to turn a blind eye to anti-LGBT hate crimes, people still support anti-LGBT religious movements. Just because they aren’t going out harassing people, doesn’t mean their actions aren’t still part of the problem. That being said, this isn’t a conversation about freedom of speech, nowhere did I suggest this to be about freedom of speech.



None of those stereotypes fit me. So because you've decided a lot of people who don't embrace gay lifestyle 100% because they chose to live a different life are somehow causing problems to people they've never bothered? You're making assumptions all over the place that don't hold water in the real world, just cable news.

What's next, "white silence equals violence"? When I read that sign I see "I'm a self loathing white person", but I think they are mislead.  I would have been blindly protesting to anything Democrats told me 6 years ago. Then I interned on Capital Hill for a Maryland HOR member. Really pulls the wool up..


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2020)

eastwald said:


> None of those stereotypes fit me. So because you've decided a lot of people who don't embrace gay lifestyle 100% because they chose to live a different life are somehow causing problems to people they've never bothered? You're making assumptions all over the place that don't hold water in the real world, just cable news.


You are really going out of your way to make this entire topic about you and your personal beliefs. I am not going to continue this conversation with you.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> You are really going out of your way to make this entire topic about you and your personal beliefs. I am not going to continue this conversation with you.



Stop telling people what they believe based on 'reasons' and then people like me won't have to correct you. Sorry to OP for taking up so much space in the thread, but I'm being told what I believe, and that I'm a biggot/part of a big problem by people who haven't even met me - much like your problem! sorry about that!


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 4, 2020)

I think its a PHOBIA... 

Tbh i don't see whats the big deal and why people talk so much about it. If you're black or bi or whatever...i mean literally who cares..no one really should. I guess people can feel whatever they like.

I mean i can understand your grandma in a way and other people reacting, she (or others) has a natural reaction to a unnatural action. Don't get me wrong, but by the rules of nature man kissing a man is not a natures way of reproducing, its counter productive from natural pov, and having sex in the first place is because we are meant to reproduce and multiply, and that can only happen how nature told us. Humans have this wired in their brains i guess and everything that deviates from natural orders is considered alien. Now people reactions to that feeling vary, but the people that are horrible to others with the goal of hurting them ON PURPOSE (that's very important, because not everyone is like that) are actually acting like douche-bags. I mean you have two people thinking the same thing, but one acts in a bad way disrespecting the person, and other acts in completely opposite way.
I  mean the person THINKING this logical and natural thing is not and should not be labeled homophobic _(even though phobia has nothing to do with this, i think its a missused word by lgbt comunity..i wouldnt use that word, cause phobias has nothing to do with this but for the sake of argument let it be)_

To be perfectly honest here, LGBT people ARE minority and will always be, its not some conspiracy its just natural order of things.
Now if we talk about the actual person and not labeling it as LGBT or whatever, thats a whole different story, we are all the same inside, and i think thats what should be pointed more often and not the differences.

I see LGBT poeple pushing to hard that they naturally get negative response and than they feel depressed or angry. I get they feel forced to hide, but boung full power is also not the solution. I mean living a normal life is quite enough, people should accept homosexuality in their own way and not to be pushed.

These days i feel similar to how LGBT people feel, i feel like someone is pushing me to acept that, and thats OK, if LGBT are not represented by lunatics that are literally not right in a head, screaming, acting pushy, violent, mean "accept me" that's just wrong.

People should find common grounds no matter how different, and not to point out their differences imo.
That's where real acceptance is.

As for you, please don't feel bad, just accept the truths and feel good with your self, not everyone will or can accept how you feel, but than again its your own feelings, you should, IMO, work on yourself, not on others.
Coming out of the shell is never easy, and talking to family is very important, heck! they should be the first person to love you even if you're an Adolf Hitler!

Lastly, as i said, there are no homophones, there are just douche-bags. 
Even non LGBT people deal with them, trust me! A friend of mine who is a lesbian considered ME a homophobe lol but i was just speaking honestly with ther, and never insulting her and i love her. But sometimes you just got to tell what makes you "bleed" cause people many times don't know, but also tbh, people can also be to touchy over nothing. I mean its my opinion, so it has no logic to feel angry because I have an opinion. I get the feeling arises from frustration and desire to be understood, but trust and understanding is built slowly, impatient is just never good for that.

So in the end, what i think about homophobia and such... i think its a phobia as i said, lol but seriously, i think people should find common grounds and not point out the differences.
WHO literally cares what we like sexually..and that's perfectly OK, cause i want my things to be private anyway.

Also as i said, family is the first people that have obligation to accept you and love you (but its not like they are forced, but its a natural obligation, they really do).

As Morgan Freeman said, if you want racism to stop, than don't talk about it. I mean its nothing special really, that's what i said, who cares. And people who do anything to homosexuals should not be treated anything differently than if they heard heterosexual person or a black one.... 
My honest opinion is WHO GIVES A FUCK, people are people...i mean that's what we have in common right?

As for what i think about the hate for LGBT..againg who the fuck cares if tis lgbt, hate is wrong and thats it, but its natural, and it has its reasons. I told that its natural response of people to react to it, and i think some lgbt activists to it in such deliberate way, they are "opening up" that they do more dammage to LGBT comunity that benefits. Mark my words... 

I mean you can put a flag on a profile because you feel bettrer that way but in the end, it will just annoy some people and in reality it doesn't matter. If you live in a world where you dont feel oppressed to be lgbt i can guaranty that you  WONT put any lgbt flags on your profile picture, cause it wouldnt matter, its your private thing. You cant realistically expect everione to acept liking LGBT or acepting. Some people never will and im one of them. I cant tell its natural cause its not, and if someone present me evidence that it is, ill consider to change my mind. BUTt there is a big BUT HERE Acepting homosexuality as a fenomena and aceptinag a person is a Whole different thing.

Im a type of person that hate no one, in fact i dont know, i'm incapable of hating literally. I tried, but i cant't..not do i want.. BUT (again with butts) feeling strong negative emotions is completly natural, and i can feel them, but imho, hating is not a emotion, its decision that we make to beam those emotions into certain direction or a person (much like shin godzilla does with its nuclear breath), than we have object to hate. You'd often hear i hate this or that or you, and not "i hate" there is always something to hate, its much easier to hate SOMETHING, than to live with strong emotions and deal with them.

Id just say that labels are very dangerous. Labels are product of our minds and not actual things. Ther is no such thing as LGBT or homophobes or lesbians or black people.
There are people who have personal preference to other sexes, people that have black skin, people with white shik, people who dont like something or prefer other things...but we are all people in reality. IN REALITY.


----------



## Bimmel (Aug 4, 2020)

IC_ said:


> Here in Poland we have "LGBT ideology free zones" and a lot of polish people are homophobic/transphobic, LGBT people still mostly have rights but Poland isn't the best place to live in right now if you're a part of the LGBT community...


I've read about that. I'm sorry you have to endure this.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 4, 2020)

I think France is somewhat open. same sex marriage is allowed here.

I support any sexual orientation, without the need to support LGBTQIA+ specifically.
I'm more for freedom and let others do what they want, they don't need to be categorized.
I don't believe in the binary system (Straight or homosexual) but in a larger scale, like polyamory, etc..

I think people can change over their life, and are not stuck in a single letter to design their attraction to others.
I think LGBT should also contain S if they intend to support ALL the spectrum, or else they themselves act as a difference instead of acceptance.
(same as darklivesmatters, why? others don't? what about red, white, gray, yellow, etc?)

If I had to define myself in ONLY ONE the LGBTQIA letters, I'd say I'm near A (asexual).
I never searched to date someone else only for sex, but maybe because I don't have a choice (got my first partner at 42..).
I felt mode like Demisexual (attracted by sex only if there is a strong emotional connection).
Now, I might have change more as straight than Demi...


But A, D, or even T is in itself not a real position on the gender spectrum, but more what you feel than what you like.

Gender spectrum should be Gender base only.
Asexual, demisexual, Trans, doesn't tell whether you prefer male or female or both, or none. It only defines your attractiveness for sex or other partner, not for gender.
People should be "defined" with two element, the gender spectrum (0 to 10, other to same gender) and the romantic spectrum which can be different.

Some people don't even consider themselves clearly male or female gender based. they are not sure.

I place myself in 0-1 (attracted to other gender only), Asexual/Aromantic/Demisexual/heteroromantic.


Spoiler












Might be a little out of context, but I always wonder why Christianism, which believes in souls (right?) can't believe you might love a soul more than a physical body.
Why people part of a religion which believe is reincarnation (or resuscitation only? you can apply to any other religion, like india which believe in Karma) don't think that a soul can reincarnate in either male or female, and in that case two "soul mates" could meet again in another life, what if they are of the same gender?


----------



## Viri (Aug 4, 2020)

> Are you part of LGBT+ community?


No.


----------



## Issac (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm not part of the LGBTQ+ community, but I do support it. I don't understand how anyone can be *-phobic. Are gay people scary? Do they think being trans is contagious? It's so stupid.

Any who cares if someone likes to dress in drag, is trans, loves someone of the same gender, and so on? 

The only things I detest are the legally or morally wrong sexualities. 

I do wonder if my own sexuality falls under the LGBTQ+ umbrella... *Thinking*


----------



## DBlaze (Aug 4, 2020)

No, i'm not part of it.

I'm starting to develop a phobia against the word phobia, if you don't agree or expressively support one movement or the other, you're automatically phobic to it these days, according to those movements (obviously not everyone is like that, but you get the idea).
I have no elaborate opinion about it simply because I couldn't give 2 shits about what someones "sexuality" or "identity" is.

I'm a simple person, if you have a dingdong and can't procreate, then I am more than likely not romantically interested in you. And that is enough for some people to label another person as "homophobic" these days, even though I don't consider myself to be.
If you do have the biological parts to procreate and identify as a "male" then I might still be interested in you but I guess that would make me "gay" or "bi" by some sort of definition even though I don't see it that way because of the simple reason that you possess a uterus that is functional as a baby oven.
This is the problem I have with these things, it over-complicates things to a point where you just can't make any sense out of it.

This is also why I generally stay out of these discussions, because most people won't take my answer and leave it, my answer being "I don't care what you are as long as you are yourself". As long as you don't force your own views on others, you're cool.
This is also why I don't like most jehovas witnesses who go door to door and won't take no for an answer, i'm simply not interested.


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 4, 2020)

And i must say this also...
I have a lot to talk about this topic but ill just say this:

This is why i cant stand talk about this topics and why i get annoyed...this (video below) basically describes everything wrong with the movements and shits.
As i said, tey do more harm to science, healthy logic, it promotes perversion...while nice people like yourself feel locked and afraid to open up.

And when i tell that to a lgbt member they call me homophobe cause i dont accept these shits that are not based in any reality (call for Dr. Strange he will back me up)

Let me tell you man, society is FUCKED UP! Don't join any movements, they are shit and cancer for your sanity, you just be your own man (figure of specah) do your own thing not giving fuck what others thing (in respectfull manner ofc) and keep your things privete because you WANT to not because you feel opressed. You work on that feeling and you will have no need to prove to anyone or seek anyones aproval, as wor the world you cant change it or nature it self. Whatever you like and feel its your own, and REAL people will acept you.

Dont mind me what i write, i acept you, trust me!
If i cant stand neo-feminism or this bullshit lgbt movements or shitty flags and milion gender craze, laws that opress people that are writen by people with hidden agenda, doesnt mean i dont like you if youre a nice person.
So just be a nice person, and if you want, open up slowly and wisely. Dont feel bad if you fail, its not easy task dude! it never is!

Look at it like this: You are in a jungle looking at the lion, you cant jump in front of him he will eat you no matter how you feel or if you dont aprove that,  but be his friend, get close to him, coexist with him. Thats how i se real aceptance.

Aceptance comes naturally it cant be forced, if it is its called rejection.

As for what i am... i am what i am and that is good enough for me.
as for what i like, its my private business because i choose it that way. who doesnt like it and is a jerk, can fuck themself, everione else can talk to me.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


As for the pole...
*"Are you part of LGBT+ community?"*

HELL NO!!!!!!!!!

EVEN IF I'M SUPER GAY I WOULD NEVER BE A PART OF THAT IDIOTIC ORGANIZATION
THAT DO FAR MORE HARM TO BOTH NO LGBT AND LGBT PEOPLE, everione with common sense can see that! Every organisation has its leaders, and they are usually the ones with hidden agenda.

Real activists/leaders are humans first and foremost, and respect everione, i can tell you that.
And i would join that organisation (if it exists) even if in not gay.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> As for the pole...
> *"Are you part of LGBT+ community?"*
> 
> HELL NO!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I would like to add that the LGBT+ community isn't really a "real" community or organization, it's just an acronym for sexuality and gender that falls outside of heterosexual/cisgender. There are communities and organizations that are collectively LGBT+ but don't speak on behalf of everyone (even if some try to.) That being said, not everyone who falls under the category of "LGBT+" is part of some community or organization.



Issac said:


> I'm not part of the LGBTQ+ community, but I do support it. I don't understand how anyone can be *-phobic. Are gay people scary? Do they think being trans is contagious? It's so stupid.
> 
> Any who cares if someone likes to dress in drag, is trans, loves someone of the same gender, and so on?
> 
> ...



Am I a scary gay person? I am a demon after all


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 4, 2020)

Cyan said:


> Gender spectrum should be Gender base only.
> 
> You cant separate gender from sex, they are intertwined tightly even if they are separate.
> Whole idea of gender comes from sexuality originally, its a bases for genders.
> If we aren't sexual beings, gender wouldn't be a thing and wouldn't mean anything, we would be one singular faceless blob that just split on two to multiply.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> I would like to add that the LGBT+ community isn't really a "real" community or organization, it's just an acronym for sexuality and gender that falls outside of heterosexual/cisgender. There are communities and organizations that are collectively LGBT+ but don't speak on behalf of everyone (even if some try to.) That being said, not everyone who falls under the category of "LGBT+" is part of some community or organization.



I don't speak in behalf of anyone, i simply speak what i observe and think.

Fair enough, and i know what he meant, i just wanted to point it out because many are, and they are the loudest of all homosexual people (lets call it like that its easier) people collectively and ordinary folks hear THEM not you or me.
And i salute to sane and normal homosexuals that are not part of insanity. I personally don't approve those organizations and organisations in general, because most of them use people who follow them to do their own agenda, and i believe thats whats happening to homosexual people lately.

There will be more non acepting people in future imo, because all the "acceptance" now is false imo, and forced by those organisations and blind comunities that follow them.

As i said, they don't try, trust me, they speak, and everyone hears them and they do more harm than good.
There are organizations and they are the ones i talk about and the ones that brainwash people for "their own good".

So again, as i said, not everione is on some organisation, but majority is, and they are the loudest. if you are not its like you dont exist, and you dont contribute to the problems that they cause. Thats why i thought its important to mention that, even though i understand what OP meant.


----------



## Issac (Aug 4, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Am I a scary gay person? I am a demon after all
> View attachment 220155



Yeah, you're a scary kouhai demon!


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 4, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Am I a scary gay person? I am a demon after all
> View attachment 220155


Lol a deamon, gtfo dude, youre cute....*im* scary!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loud minority groups like the ones you used to see on sites like tumblr and now more on sites like Twitter are a bit of hassle even for the LGBT+ community. I've literally been called "transphobic" within the trans community for things like suggesting people get blood tests from actual doctors so they don't literally give themselves a stroke by not getting the proper medication/doses. There are also social issues that go super deep within the LGBT+, but people get called "homophobic" for pointing them out, like the massive amount of racism commonly found within LGBT+, primarily found to the case with far too many white gay men. So yeah, I can agree with wanting to avoid that kind of a mess because it's literally a mess and often just self-destructive.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Aug 4, 2020)

Shaming other people for their sexuality is evil. It leads to surpression and many problems in life (including others).

That said bisexuality is not the same for women and men. I find it funny when bisexual women think they are part of a oppressed group. It is a male fantasy and same-sex aversion is much less pronounced among females (see how many hetero-sexual women experience with other women).

It is much more difficult for a bisexual man. Women often regard them as simply homosexual. 

Are bisexual men equally attracted to men and women btw?


----------



## Spider_Man (Aug 4, 2020)

it shouldnt matter if your this or that, while i agree all should have equal rights, one thing that i dont understand is that youll dedicate a day or event for the lgbt community, yet if it was the same for straight then offence would be taken.

the same logic applied to lets say black people, they have dedicated events ect yet if it was for whites its racist.

take recent events, things like movies and tv shows ect which had white people playing a character thats black is deemed racist and forced to be pulled off streaming services and networks and similar things in filming then axed, yet white chicks, 2 black men portraying white women is perfectly fine and in fact claims a sequel is happening.

in my eyes equality works both ways and should not be limited to gender, race, religion, but unfortunately thats the problem with rights, yes you have rights to be xxx but then you cant revoke others rights for not been as accepting to xxx.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2020)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Are bisexual men equally attracted to men and women btw?


Bisexuals as a whole aren't always equally attracted to men and women. Although I don't speak on behalf of bisexual men (I am not a man,) I am bisexual (or pansexual, I don't really care,) and have a long history of sleeping with literally any sex/gender. That being said, my romantic interests very rarely fall into court with men, I primarily date women (cis or trans,) and other enby folks, I don't really date men (cis/trans.) Sexual preference is individualistic and some people are 50/50, some people 60/40, etc. it just depends on the indviual.


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 4, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Loud minority groups like the ones you used to see on sites like tumblr and now more on sites like Twitter are a bit of hassle even for the LGBT+ community. I've literally been called "transphobic" within the trans community for things like suggesting people get blood tests from actual doctors so they don't literally give themselves a stroke by not getting the proper medication/doses. There are also social issues that go super deep within the LGBT+, but people get called "homophobic" for pointing them out, like the massive amount of racism commonly found within LGBT+, primarily found to the case with far too many white gay men. So yeah, I can agree with wanting to avoid that kind of a mess because it's literally a mess and often just self-destructive.



I think those "minorities" on twitter and tumbler are not actually all regular people, but someone with agenda or siple bots that are brainwashed to make a gap and division among people. Its happening around the globe literally.

It's not just tumbler, its mass media, small organizations, donations from goverment, people behind stage with their own agendas, and state it self involved in indoctrination, to some degree. 
Some countries have elected LGBT person as prime ministers...coincidence? i don't think so. (not to get into details why its not an accident and that its staged and manipulated but ill just say, it's not a conincidence) They think they do good, but they do harm.

Yeah that's rally funny that you are called that lol... people dont really know meanings so they just use words that their "teachers" thought them indirectly (brainwashed). I mean i kinda sypathise with them because all they want is to FEEL accepted so they go to any lengths without thinking really... it's sad really...

That's why i always say, homosexuals need mental help, and whenever i say that they usually jump to conclusions. but they need help not because they are less humans or need to be "cured" its not a disease as far as i know lol, but because they have serious issues them self adopting, understanding them self and world, socializing, working, living...i mean many homosexuals even realised they are actually NOT homosexuals, or thought they are, others genuenly are, its a really traumatizing experience for anyone, not just homosexuals per se.
Thats why i said....its not their fault as a comunity, but thats why i focus on "what i think about LGBT comunity" as a organistaions, cause individuals are not important in sense that they dont make bad image for people who feel like that or are that, some really shady characters and groups that share their view are really loud.

It goes that far that some jops REQUIRE lgbt person being hired not because another person is needed but because homosexual is needed....i mean....everione should put a finger to their chin and think about it hard.

So yeah....avoiding them like a plague imo, but understanding them is also important. LGBT comunity should be understood in their own circles also.


----------



## lisreal2401 (Aug 4, 2020)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Shaming other people for their sexuality is evil. It leads to surpression and many problems in life (including others).
> 
> That said bisexuality is not the same for women and men. I find it funny when bisexual women think they are part of a oppressed group. It is a male fantasy and same-sex aversion is much less pronounced among females (see how many hetero-sexual women experience with other women).
> 
> ...


Generally no but it's different per person. Some have a stronger preference for one gender, some are straight up neutral however it's usually a case of liking both but also I like this one more.


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 4, 2020)

@Lilith Valentine 

Off topic....i saw your signature....you draw? I cant find your drawings, id love to see them. I also draw my self and i enjoy watching other people art.

Can you please send me a link?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Shaming other people for their sexuality is evil. It leads to surpression and many problems in life (including others).
> 
> That said bisexuality is not the same for women and men. I find it funny when bisexual women think they are part of a oppressed group. It is a male fantasy and same-sex aversion is much less pronounced among females (see how many hetero-sexual women experience with other women).
> 
> ...


Huh...thats interesting, havent thought about it but makes sense kinda (if i understood you).

But id add...i mean i guess its kinda harder for bisexual man because males in general are not so open for same sex thingand judget harshly by their male pears and mocked, where girls, even straight girls are pretty open minded about girl vs girl and dont judge as man do, they can even engge even if straight just for fun, where man can be a lot stiffer in that regard. I guess its natural...but yeah...
I mean by nature, man is the one who has natural tendenty to impregnate so to say, and other man are simply rivals, where girls dont have that rivlary in same way as man do i guess. I mean yeah they do but its not evolutionarry, its more human and perosnal meaning they just want selfishly to have man they like for them self, but in males nature kicks in, not selfishness.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> @Lilith Valentine
> 
> Off topic....i saw your signature....you draw? I cant find your drawings, id love to see them. I also draw my self and i enjoy watching other people art.
> 
> Can you please send me a link?


I am actually no artist, my signature was actually drawn by Maria Victoria Pizarro Falla and my avatar was drawn by my wife, @FatalAryia, which I do have a thread of her work


----------



## lisreal2401 (Aug 4, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Huh...thats interesting, havent thought about it but makes sense kinda (if i understood you).
> 
> *But id add...i mean i guess its kinda harder for bisexual man because males in general are not so open for same* sex thingand judget harshly by their male pears and mocked, where girls, even straight girls are pretty open minded about girl vs girl and dont judge as man do, they can even engge even if straight just for fun, where man can be a lot stiffer in that regard. I guess its natural...but yeah...
> I mean by nature, man is the one who has natural tendenty to impregnate so to say, and other man are simply rivals, where girls dont have that rivlary in same way as man do i guess. I mean yeah they do but its not evolutionarry, its more human and perosnal meaning they just want selfishly to have man they like for them self, but in males nature kicks in, not selfishness.


Uh...

That entire post is making a ton of assumptions. I'm open about my sexuality, all my friends are guys and no one cares. And no, men are no inherently perverts 24/7 who want to fuck everything.


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 4, 2020)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Shaming other people for their sexuality is evil. It leads to surpression and many problems in life (including others).


I wouldnt say its evil per se, its crtanly a dick move, but you got to understand, people need to grow up that way. You cant be locked in a room expecting world to change, YOU got to adopt and develop thicker a skin its the only way to evolve. yeah it hurts and leads to sectain issues, but those things are dealt, talked about, and if tis really to much you even call a police, but the main thing is its not evin, its just life. All kinds of peope have all kinds of problems and there are literally more people than there are genders on this earth. Not only LGBT people face this, EVERIONE is facing this, i bet you have adn i sectanly had, and i suffred a lot but i never complained, i just talked and trying to get over it and now i dont mind those situations....but yeah, i dont see them as hurtfull anymore, just idiotic, and it tells more about them (people being "evil") than me. Sometimes those people that are "evil" to me are actually tight in a cruel way, but EVERYTHing helps you grow. You cant expect world to bend in your will, YOU need to adapt is what i believe.....

You know, like godzilla lol they nuke him and he develops thicker skin and atomic breath..i mean lol not saying you should wreach havoc on Tokyo when someone call you sick for geing gay, but dealing with emotions, evolving learning and undesrtand that they have problem, or they try to tell you something in really rude manner...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> I am actually no artist, my signature was actually drawn by Maria Victoria Pizarro Falla and my avatar was drawn by my wife, @FatalAryia, which I do have a thread of her work


i see....well you want me to draw you something, i just like to draw?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> i see....well you want me to draw you something, i just like to draw?


I always love fanart of Lilith, so if you ever want to draw Lilith art, just send me a message and I can send you some references


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 4, 2020)

lisreal2401 said:


> Uh...
> 
> That entire post is making a ton of assumptions. I'm open about my sexuality, all my friends are guys and no one cares. And no, men are no inherently perverts 24/7 who want to fuck everything.


It's my theory, i did not conduct a science experiment.
Everything anyone here is saying is not definitive unless evidence is presented, so...

Haha well perhaps they aren't "perverts" _(and there is nothing perverted in being sexually hungry it's natural, especially for males, so i wouldn't call that perversion though. perversion is everything that's not natural by definition)_, but their hormone levels tell a different story. x) I mean i'm talking about normal, healthy, grown up male.
That's actually a fact, not an assumption. Now there are ALWAYS exceptions in anything not just humans or living things, but i'm talking generally, talking a large sample of ordinary males in consideration.

So yeah, guys are generally "perverts" as you call it, at a very basic level at least, but not every guy has time to think about it or is arroused, but hormonal factory does actuall works 24/7 for 70 years. Those hormones actually dictate behaviour, but some man are different in displaying it since not every person is the same. Sometimes psychological factors can cause loss of libido and sexual functions thus halting hormones which can impact a man in some way (perhaps negative) cause males are naturally the ones initiating reproduction.
Males in general today in modern world are kinda oppressed sexually and shamed, that can affect their libido thus making it look like they are not "hungry" but in reality thats not their natural state.

So what I refer to when i say that, is that THEIR NATURAL STATE IS actually like that, to be hungry or "perverts" 24/7 as you refereed to (god i hate that word, it makes normal seems abnormal/perverted). in different degree from 10 - 100% (never 0 though) Just a hot girl is enough to start the mechanism unconsciously. And thats how its al lhappening.

But on the other hand, you have a point, not every guy is always horny. I'm not always horny, but have potential to be. But everione is a differnt person and deals with that in a different way and has higher or lover libido, but no man has 0 libido and nature in them always work.

As fro they dont want to fuck everything...well....they just need to release the pressure so they pretty much can fuck everything, but hey, man are not animals, but some do act like ones, hence you see that many rapes and molesting of children. Now thats a head problem, but for analizing purposes, it proves that yes, man WOULD in fack fuck everything and are horny 24/7 imo, but they are also a person with a brain, but nature is always present.

Id just say, every man is different, but they all have the same nature.


----------



## Flame (Aug 4, 2020)

some of the hate in this thread is cringe.

i quote:

"i hate those trans with bigger penis then me. with sexy sexy bodies and unbelievable faces.

stupid sexy trans"


----------



## CactusMan (Aug 4, 2020)

Life is hard.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 4, 2020)

Doing this one again?

I care not what consenting partner(s) you decide to go with in whatever combination of genitals they have, and while I am slightly curious at the bundling of transexuals with such things as an interest group (it is not entirely unrelated I guess but there are differences of goal that are not necessarily aligned, see the whole TERF thing) I equally do not give a flying fuck what genitals you wish you had. As best as I can tell such things have no bearing on anything I care about -- whether you fumble genitals matching your own or not if you are my mate and break up with your significant other(s) then I still get to wander round there with a bottle of booze and placate things, has no bearing on any intelligence or skill, no bearing on morality and that also cuts the other way in that it also provides no insight. Similarly suffering is also not an exclusive trait or one experienced in such greater magnitude that is obviates all others -- basically everybody is an individual and may have had to struggle, or not, and while some probabilities might be in play they are just that and seldom amount to much over the whole equation.
Show me someone that denies you a job, housing, to simply sell a product (the cake baker question is an interesting one if that counts as a service*, though if a plumber says no thanks then that is a different matter), punches you on the basis of such things... I will call them a cunt and it seems the law will as well in most places anybody wants to live.

*personally pay my rates and I will make a nice picture saying "FAST6191 loves tomatoes", which is a patently absurd statement, about myself no less, and categorically untrue. Just a job really so suck it up and get it done. Now whether there should be a law to compel that action (give or take an otherwise accepted contract) is a different matter. I am similarly sure said person with the cake met a couple that were obviously going to last 6 months (and not because because death saw them part) which also then probably renders them a hypocrite if it is their religious ideals that compel them but hey.

The psychology of dislike is a fascinating one and one I usually find best illustrated by contemplating asexuality. Here even the most hardened [insert thousands of years old book o morality] thumper may have a personal visceral dislike if they imagined it happening for themselves but they will still usually understand at some level and thus accept, get them to contemplate asexuality and you find the lack of desire to be one hard to understand (even among those that fumble matching genitals, and in some particularly amusing cases the transexual set as well -- "I exist" and "this change of law says I don't exist" being phrases you will hear). Know this and debates and observations of thought patterns become rather different.

The "born this way" debate is a fun one. Some probably are (whether genetic, epigenetic, conditions in the womb or otherwise being the main) but I am not prepared to rule out nurture either -- soldiers have more girls, those with large families disproportionately have more gays, the younger twin thing, victims of abuse... all having far more than random effects on statistics. That said I would not care if it was completely a choice so this largely seems moot as a moral debate for me and instead we are left with a scientific question.

Toilets and changing rooms I mostly consider a moot point. Are there risks? Certainly (arseholes will use acceptance and passive psychology to do things anywhere). Do they outweigh things? Going with no.

As far as using gay as an insult. Words is words. "OMG you are gay" to a gay person sounds more like a statement of fact. If my male friend talks to me about his new back for 10 minutes on end then "are you gay these days or something?" seems a reasonable remark to make, no malice just amusement no different to "stop thinking with your dick".
I have a massive problem with the "no negative stereotypes" stuff. The stuff with the Persona rerelease the other week but the latest in a line of. Such things do anything but project an air of confidence and acceptance in your way in the world, not to mention we are back to compelled speech.
I have a problem with the you must have a ? in this work of fiction mentality as well. I would have thought pointless tokenism would have been a problem for such people but hey. Fascinating stories can be told (several revolving around it I consider some of the greatest works of fiction I have ever experienced) but in general if making a work of fiction or choosing what to include for something like a documentary then if something is said it needs to play a role, much the same as Chekhov's gun.

The more genders than there are atoms in the universe thing nobody has yet managed to satisfactorily explain to the point where I consider it a useful concept (and even if it was being infinite means basically unknowable), as such there are two (and by extension I would generally view bisexual and pansexual as synonyms**). You may or may not care for various things that are typically associated with one or the other but that just falls to personal preference (I can't stand football, does not make me a girl). I have equally only ever seen one case of someone swapping around as time goes on -- they were a lovely elderly gentleman who swapped and swapped back as they were happier as a gay guy before promptly getting dementia that did the whole regress to earlier points in life that varied with days. I have read of other cases of similar things and had them discussed by those with more than a bit of training in the relevant fields. Can't rule it out in someone young and otherwise healthy but no account, be it personal or any kind of observational study, I have ever seen passes muster for me.

**mathematically speaking I suppose it is possible for someone to sleep with either but go all "ew tran nies", might even have some examples from life, fiction and accounts. That said where do we draw a line there -- M,F, FTM but no MTF and every combination of something like that, what about "F, FTM, M but only if they are a well hung Greek statue type - no bears", "M,F but no fat chicks"... that is now more combinations than people are able to keep track of. Equally not sleeping with transexuals does not make you a bigot in any way, shape or form, or if it does then so does "no fat chicks" and thus the term bigot more or less loses all meaning as a undesirable characteristic or something one might reasonably seek to avoid to stay in polite society. What if they had in the past but much like I won't sleep with blonde women because they remind me of a ex that did some unpleasant things? More on it in a moment but if woman I know has previously only slept with women, as far as I can tell has no sexual interest in men... shacked up with a MTF are they now a bisexual or still a lesbian? Same example but her female partner of many years decides to do the FTM bit, are they now straight, maybe bisexual?
There is also the history problem with words -- if I am reading an account from the 1980s say and they say bisexual do I assume them to be of the "ew, no tran nies" persuasion? We could also do the history of the word tran ny (apparently today is a horrid slur, historically that use, even after it started to be used in contexts other than transistors and geared machine transmissions, was far less negative).
Multiple partner setups, combinations in X ways and all the rest also come into play.

MTF transexuals in sports is a question I am up for debating (and there very much is one). Most sports devolved into a genetic freak show long ago (if you are short, a largely inherited trait, you can train all you want but will never join the NBA, and if one might a group of 500 certainly won't saving that they learned a radically better method of play) but I would say it is an unfair advantage in most cases and renders female sports more or less pointless. Plenty of conditions prevent people otherwise physically able from competing (if I have to take all the steroids and blood transfusions for some reason as a male then even with a note from my doctor I am still going to be told to bugger off, same idea). Similarly "I am hurting nobody" except the 18 year old that might be 10th place (now 11th and off the grid and out of the league/funding/...) but would have hit their stride at 24. If a league wants to ignore this and go anyway then whatever, and if not then claims of "phobic" are wrong.
Sticking with the transexual thing. Your body, your rules. Happy for such things to be done under insurance (be it private or provided by the public), though fully agree with the living as part, hormones and counselling part being done for adults (18+ seems good enough). For kids... a far harder task. Puberty blockers and hormones given young can both make the final result far more convincing (assuming that is what we go for) but do damage that is hard to repair and as such the risk of false diagnosis (any medical test has 4 outcomes -- positive positive, positive negative, false positive and false negative) makes things incredibly dubious -- there may be sub conditions that warrant something but as a whole then no. Testing, double blind, randomised placebo controlled trials... are ethically hard to do here but we do have many things to look at cancers, traumas, chimerism, people buying sugar water off the internet, abuse victims, those that left things later, other morphologies that can inform what goes and there are enough people that we can find things out.
Related and continuing "I am a [opposite of what you were born with]", fantastic and quite happy to do the whole pronouns thing. Back to sports though my immediate question would be do we then stop any research into dosages, refining specific surgical techniques (if a better scar reduction options came along tomorrow obviously employ them but otherwise today is as good as it gets...)? As there is room for improvement then there are differences, even if I don't care about pronouns. "A pill to either turn it off or just make me not care", would be a wonderful invention*** and option for those that want it and apparently that makes me an arsehole according to some, "a pill full of these nanobots that rewrite DNA and reconfigure organs" is also an option.
Similarly "it is not an illness" is more of a semantic argument. I would agree that simply having your head reckon it is the opposite of your genitals is not alone an illness, however when you then start taking seriously fun chemicals and contemplating going under the knife then yeah that is a harder argument to make.

***some reckon it is an impossibility. I say nothing has yet been found, or actually it has (many times even) but the downsides are too severe; here take this block of black tar heroin, cook it up and inject according doses -- you will not care about much of anything while it is active, however it obviously has massive downsides. Similarly aspirin does not cure schizophrenia but does wonders for headaches. Any number of chemical and traumatic events have rewired brains for people as well.

Many of the activist groups do things I dislike -- the misuse of stats (never mind not employing them as someone that measures risk likely would), the downplaying of inconvenient stats, the awful logic employed, the misuse of science, the misuse of medicine, the constant cries of victimhood... many things there serve to rub me the wrong way and in what looks like a largely solved problem (it is there, laws say all those things at the start, people with such traits are in high positions and low, most people don't care...). Similar things for the modern (last 10 years or so) takes on pride parades -- gyrating down a high street in fetish gear does so very little for your cause and is less empowering than sad from where I sit.

Seems redundant to say (this is a discussion forum, I would thought the name made it clear) but seems I get to say it anyway. Challenge any point I made, I welcome both greater understanding and debate on the merits of my positions, and happy to expand on others if you want.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I always love fanart of Lilith, so if you ever want to draw Lilith art, just send me a message and I can send you some references



Stop making the thread about yourself and your .. weeabo "art".


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi there @Lang_Kasempo



Lang_Kasempo said:


> So, I was discussing with some douchebags that thought it was funny to use gay as an insult. After some minutes, I knew I was losing my time and ended the conversation.


Pretty much, yeah. At this point anyone should be able to realize this before continuing an argument.



Lang_Kasempo said:


> I'm Bisexual. You can easily know that cause of my profile picture (The Bisexual flag)


I knew this as we've talked before, but I didn't knew the flag.
I thought that the Rainbow one and the Trans one were the only ones.
That's interesting.



Lang_Kasempo said:


> I live in Mexico, an, really homophobic country. Despite we have all our rights, a lot of people in the country are really homophobic, using a lot of insults like "maricon" or "mariposon" (Really, really homophobic terms here in Mexico)


I admit that I've used that term before and now I'm ashamed.
I used as an insult too but that's when I was young and only when my classmates bothered me so much that I ended up punching them on their faces, and once they were on the floor I'd say: _"No que muy hombrecito, pinche p***?"_
Nowadays, is hard for me to be this violent towards people pissing me off. I'd rather to laugh at them instead (which pisses them off way more than I already do)



Lang_Kasempo said:


> To add more, my family is Christian, and I was in a Christian school... (I'm now Atheist)


Yeah, I too have a Christian family... my aunts, and I've heard them rejecting all of this. I don't mind really, as I don't have any contact with them (or anyone else from my family for that matter, except my parents and sisters as I'm still living with them so I'm kinda stuck there)
And you shouldn't become Atheist for that reason.
It's better to adopt an _Agnostic Mentality, _which means that *Agnostic people only believes on what can be proved.*
Also, I'm a guy that has addopted science and maths as a life philosophy.
Think about it.



Lang_Kasempo said:


> My family is also pretty homophobic, and taught me that any type of affecting between people that aren't heterosexual was bad.


Pretty much any Christian (and most Catholics) are, so no surprise there to be honest.



Lang_Kasempo said:


> What do you think about all the hate that a lot people has for people that are part of the community LGBT+? Had you pass for similar experiences?


I've never had bad experiences regarding these.
Discrimination sucks and I've had discrimination before (not of this kind, but still) and most of the times I don't mind.
I just can't get why people decides to discriminate other people.
For instance, I've shared this story before (and deleted it afterwards) but one day, a guy from India came to my FB page and said:
"I feel sorry for you my nig** because you live in a horrible country"
And to top it all, this guy had  nutella skin color.. and I was like: "Okay, see you later?"
Ever since that day, I've kinda can't stand Indian people because that was just one of some, I certainly didn't expected that.
Is like, if someone from Oaxaca or Chiapas came to CDMX and started to talk about white supremacy or shit like that. Hahahaha.

I remember though, having some gay classmates on primary school, and actually 2 of them told me that they liked me and I never understood what they meant until I got into secondary school.
After that I never met any other gay friend, which is a shame because they have the best parties.

Proof of this, is when in 2016, the Gay Community had a massive party near my school (literally 1 street before it) and they had Ivonne Montero as their Queen, and I missed my chance of seeing her because I was attending my classes.
And I was like: Oh shit! I got to breath the same air that Ivonne breathed!


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 4, 2020)

No, I'm not gay. If you are, ok. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I honestly don't care how other persons choose to live if they're not imposing upon the rights of others by doing so. It isn't the government's business if you're gay, it isn't my business if you're gay, it isn't anyone else's business if you're gay. I think sometimes a little too much (defensively) is made of it, because from my perspective you don't need to parade on the street with your dong hanging out to be gay. That stuff I don't get. I was in Manhattan last summer during the big parade and saw some very interesting (inappropriate) things, out in public. It was only a few in a crowd of many participants, but nobody discouraged them.

So all persons are due equal protection under the law, all persons should be left alone to live as they wish if that doesn't impose on the rights of others, and I 100% support life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness for all.

But penises go in one bathroom, vaginas in the other.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 4, 2020)

Flame said:


> some of the hate in this thread is cringe.
> 
> i quote:
> 
> ...


Exactly its trans hate which is against site rules so why has the post not been deleted?

His post is full of hidden and some not so hidden transpobic hatred.

We also have another post by someone else using the  derogatory T word that is also against the site rules


----------



## CactusMan (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2020)

Flame said:


> some of the hate in this thread is cringe.
> 
> i quote:
> 
> ...


You are going to make me blush, Daddy Flame


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2020)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Shaming other people for their sexuality is evil. It leads to surpression and many problems in life (including others).
> 
> Are bisexual men equally attracted to men and women btw?



Depends. For me, it kinda its like that now, but, well, it can change in the future

Also, Jesus Christ, I just wake up. I didn't expect this many answers.



Flame said:


> some of the hate in this thread is cringe.
> 
> i quote:
> 
> ...



Wtf?! Excuse me? What happened here?


----------



## Rioluwott (Aug 4, 2020)

i know discrimination is wrong in a lot of ways but i also think that people these days get angry easily on the internet and sometimes use the therm phobia really easily at someone over little things like just one sentence quoted wrong or just one word rather than getting angry at someone for having a different opinion i think its better to ignore them if you can't live with all the opinions on the internet you won't be able to go to the real world so ignoring people rather than fighting with them is a wiser option(this goes to a lot of things not just transphobia homophobia or whatever)


----------



## nolimits59 (Aug 4, 2020)

I don't care if you prefere to f*ck a dude or even a car exhaust, I just want people to let everyone live their life.



> What do you think about all the hate that a lot people has for people that are part of the community LGBT+?



It's no surprise when you have "extreme" cringe or stupid behaviours in such communities (Same apply with Feminism with femens, or racism with stuff like with the Evergreen College for example).
Peoples in need of power over others are part of that kind of movement and ruin its main purpose, those (communities) are usually great at start, and get really bad at some point.

Just let everyone live their life, and live yours, stop forcing "LGBT+" everywhere for NO reason (FFS this shit with television, TV shows etc...), and be kind to everyone.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 4, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Depends. For me, it kinda its like that now, but, well, it can change in the future
> 
> Also, Jesus Christ, I just wake up. I didn't expect this many answers.
> 
> ...


There’s a really long rather transphobic rant that he’s referencing on the previous page.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 4, 2020)

Re: hatred on display and present if you know what to look for.

I am never sure silencing people does anything.

For instance I have never heard the phrase

"I used to hate gay people but they shouted me down so hard that I stopped"

whereas

"I used to hate gay people but I met one and actually they were a good person, stuck up for me in a fight, played some games, it sucked when their dad died and other than that we generally had a good time"

That sort of thing is so common as to be the default, not to mention catch more flies with honey generally speaking to it being a thing for far longer than that. At very best the former might have been shut up so hard their kids did not know about it and it died with that generation (see also the fate of religions -- if you don't actively practice it then your kids care less and less until it is gone). More likely they retreated into an echo chamber, or realised keeping their trap shut and just acting passively to undermine things is a better plan.

"else using the derogatory T word that is also against the site rules"
No. Calling someone a t****** (ignoring the statement of fact thing that might as well mean water off a duck's back and the other debate as to where and when it is an offensive term -- some places it is not, some times it was not) is not cool (that would probably fall under the attacking other members part of the rules). A different matter entirely is quoting something, discussing the nature of the term using the term and while it is maybe not the most polite thing to say (not that profanity is a great issue in general) in a phrase that probably flies too.


To that end maybe quote what you reckon is offensive. Ask why they might think that way and why someone else would follow them in that logic.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 4, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Re: hatred on display and present if you know what to look for.
> 
> I am never sure silencing people does anything.
> 
> ...


Sorry but racist comments are immediately dealt with and the poster goes for a few days holiday no questions asked. It should be no different for transphobic hatred. Especially when you have another staff memeber saying its hatred and site rules say hatred will not be allowed here and action will be taken.

Which it is until its transphobic hatred then myself or Lilith have to start PMing staff before you actually do anything about it. Its bloody ridiculous


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 4, 2020)

*Thread closed at OP's request
*
Be good to each other.

"Just because you're offended doesn't mean you're right." - Ricky Gervais


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 4, 2020)

Forgot part about films/TV before.
The statement some made about "only trans should play trans" and all the related stuff (only gays should play gays). Might they bring something to the table? Ignoring that people asked to act their job usually suck at it I can see a lived experience be able to inform a role. At the same time the point of acting it, acting, so just like we don't have aliens playing aliens but people in suits or puppeteers then yeah that is a silly thing.



AmandaRose said:


> Sorry but racist comments are immediately dealt with and the poster goes for a few days holiday no questions asked. It should be no different for transphobic hatred. Especially when you have another staff memeber saying its hatred and site rules say hatred will not be allowed here and action will be taken.
> 
> Which it is until its transphobic hatred then myself or Lilith have to start PMing staff before you actually do anything about it. Its bloody ridiculous



Depends where, and when and what context there might be. There have been plenty of people that might well have been able to see the light be allowed to see what went wrong.

"ew fucking gender bender t******** you disgust me and get off the website"
Rather less ambiguous.

"I think it is OK to not hire a transexual to a job"
That might warrant a question of why do you think that way?

Spin another. Let's not teach it in schools to kids (see the fun and games up north a few months back). That has merits to and fro, and the approach used is also up for consideration (in general sex ed the heavy biology vs practical realities thing is long debated, never mind the abstinence is the only way stuff some septics seem to go in for).

I scanned around and presumably the statement on the previous page was not my own use of the term but the one about the library story time. For me that would sit as use of provocative and potentially profane terminology but hatred is a further step than I might be willing to make at this point, potential for it but not necessarily indicated.
That I could stand to see debated as well. For the most part I don't care and basically the same as a pantomime or something, however I would not believe for a moment it is not a deliberately/calculatedly provocative act of marginal merit ("I met one" could well be "one told me stories as a kid and they were OK") to the audience in question.


----------



## Chary (Aug 4, 2020)

These threads never end well...

But I’ll admit they’re good for scoping out who’s got backwater 1950’s era outdated opinions and who has hatred just entrenched in their soul.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 4, 2020)

Yay, I'm gay!
Big deal.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 4, 2020)

Guys, the thread is C L O S E D for business.


----------

